# Kanthal 28g in PTA



## DemonicBunnee (13/2/15)

Hi guys,

Think the title covers it, but what the heck. Looking for Kanthal 28 gauge in Pretoria, so I can pick it up today. I would really really really like to start building my own coils tonight.

Please guys this is rather urgent.


----------



## huffnpuff (13/2/15)

Vapeking Pretoria.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (13/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Vapeking Pretoria.



I've sent them a PM and while waiting for a response, figured I might as well try and cover all my basses


----------



## LandyMan (13/2/15)

Hi @DemonicBunnee we also have stock of a variety of gauges, located in Midstream:
http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Accessories-Extras/Rebuildable-supplies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (13/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> Hi @DemonicBunnee we also have stock of a variety of gauges, and you can collect today, located in Midstream:
> http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Accessories-Extras/Rebuildable-supplies


----------



## DemonicBunnee (13/2/15)

Thanks buddy  Looks like vape king is a winner, they are just on the other side of the hill from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

